# Schizoaffective disorder- chronic, in remission



## paulabjohnson (Oct 3, 2011)

I am unsure how to code a dx of schizoaffective disorder, chronic, in remission.  The 5th digit is either chronic, or in remission, but not both.  What is the appropriate way to code this dx?  Do I code both?


----------



## vj_tiwari (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey,

As per the defination of Remission, Remission is the state of absence of disease activity in patients known to have a chronic illness that cannot be cured.

So, I think 295.75 is the appropriate one.

Hope this helps!!! 

VJ.


----------

